

Mark Zuckerberg Reveals He Is Open To A Radical Change In Facebook Strategy - maayank
http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerberg-reveals-he-is-open-to-a-radical-change-in-facebook-strategy-2012-7?op=1

======
loceng
He's made his $1 billion, he doesn't care now what happens, nor do the initial
investors.

I think people should be going to jail for how much everyone was taken
advantage of - though they won't because laws don't reflect businesses hurting
society or individuals in such cases. 100x profits as a valuation is pure
insanity - no matter what the company is; If someone can cite even a
theoretical example where 100x profits might make sense, please do enlighten
us - I'd be curious.

The discussion usually boils down to that investing has inherent risks, and
that's that - people can make their own decisions, though clearly most people
didn't know better. So then the question comes to mind of how much do we value
gambling in our society? I suppose it's one of those debates up there with gun
ownership - where you should be able to own automatic rifles / mass killing
machines (weapon of mass destruction?) as a right, and therefore you should be
allowed to throw your money away at others, simply for excitement purposes ---
even with many other better options for entertainment existing in the world.

------
dotcoma
yeah, right. Copy dumb games from Zynga, and you'll be fine ;-)

------
taligent
Interesting.

There are products like Spotify, Youtube, iTunes, Dropbox, Evernote,
Flipboard, Skype, Flickr that could definitely be vulnerable to Facebook. The
cash, the user base and most importantly the massive amount of user submitted
data could make them a formidable competitor from day one.

~~~
dotcoma
How many of these companies is making profits that could justify FB's
valuation? None, imho.

~~~
maayank
But they could pull a better microsoft than microsoft[1] and compete on
multiple fronts. Than we'd have to take the profit in all of those industries
combined.

[1] meaning, better quality output

